# Hotel Giant 2 Display Issues



## sparklesheen (Dec 31, 2008)

I recently purchased Hotel Giant 2 and attempted to play the game today. There were two error messages: "sys3d select display mode error" and "sys3de init driver error". I updated my video driver using the Lenovo website; this made no difference.

I also noticed today that when I attempted to open the ATI CATALYST(R) Control Center, there was an error message. The message was: "Could not load file or assembly 'CLI.Implementation' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.".

Are these two issues related? Another (possibly) related problem I'm having is that my multiple monitor capability has disappeared. My [right click>properties>setting>advanced>monitor] leads to this screen:










Previously, I was able to toggle between different displays, etc.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------

